# My Betta Setup! Tell me what you think!



## BlueBettaSplendensLover (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey guys! I just wanted to share a photo of my betta in his tank. He is a blue veiltail and he actually likes me and swims to the front and greets me when I walk in the room. My red veiltail gets mad when he sees me for some reason, and he's not an especially nice fish lol. Here's a photo of my blue male's tank. He lives in a critter keeper with aquarium marbles as the substrate with two soft plants. Tell me what you think!  :-D


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

It'll do I think. Be very vigilant about water changes in there. I think thats the same critter keeper I have for one of my dragons live foods. Is there at least 1 gallon in there? However I do like your plant colors 
And my daughters Marble half moon is the same way! he is so friendly and interactive. I love him.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

It will do, but you really need a small heater. How big is the tank (gallons)?


----------



## BlueBettaSplendensLover (Apr 25, 2013)

*@MattsBettas*

His water is 83 degrees right now and I don't even have a heater. That's definitely warm enough for a betta. I keep him in the warmest room in my house though, because I have 2 lizards with warm heat lamps in there. I believe it usually doesn't even get too cold in the winter, but maybe in the lower 70's I think. Thanks though. I do not know what the gallons are, but I know it is enough water for him. He's a happy lil guy. ;-)


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

it looks kinda small so maybe an upgrade would be a good idea!! craigslist and thrift stores are always good places to get cheap tanks!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Just be careful with the plastic plants, they can catch Betta's fins and tear them which isn't good! I suggest getting some really nice soft silk plants, they are a little more expensive but they are worth it


----------



## Tonksy (Apr 6, 2013)

It's pretty cute! 

Building off what lilnaugrim said about the plants, 

definitely get decor that won't snag that guy's fins.

what I've found works really well is buying the rounded-leafed fake plants that don't have a sinker (the ones that usually float to the top if they're not buried under gravel and are really annoying) and use tank-safe silicone to secure stones to them so they sink. [This is what I did since I find the options at my LPS so limited.]

The critter keeper looks a little small as well. Try and nab one that is at least 1.5 gallons or more.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh yes! Herp rooms have a very warm ambient temp. I have a bearded dragon and know all about those crazy hot temps on their basking side you need(105f!). I actually didn't need a heater for Wally while he was in his 2 gallon temp home because he was next to the dragon. However now at 4 gallons and away from the dragon he needs the heater for when the lights are off. Just make sure that he has at least 1 gallon in there. The more the better but at least he is happy


----------



## BlueBettaSplendensLover (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks @Tonksy and everyone else. I apreciate all of your reply's. I'll probably get him a 3 gallon in a couple months. Do any of you recommend a certain type of tank?


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

In regards to the plastic plants, you can be surprised what can easily damage fins. My BIG boy (VT) had Najas Grass in his tank, which came to me as a tiny piece in with shrimp. It grows like crazy, self roots, etc. He loved to swim around and through it. Even tho I would trim it often, I luckily caught sight of him with his tail caught... and he could not get to the surface. Gave us both a scare!!! His tail got torn up. Najas was removed immediately and his tail healed in a day or two. Whew!!!


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I should add... my Big Boy is a Giant or King and he was gifted to me. The owner got him from the LPS and had him for less than one month. He's has grown a good bit in the three plus months that I have had him. His tail was VERY long and sort of deformed looking. He was not torn up badly, just straight some straight tears. Now his tail looks normal and he swims much better. Life is funny


----------



## BlueBettaSplendensLover (Apr 25, 2013)

This comment was deleted by this member.


----------



## BlueBettaSplendensLover (Apr 25, 2013)

*Dragon Temps*



Agent13 said:


> Oh yes! Herp rooms have a very warm ambient temp. I have a bearded dragon and know all about those crazy hot temps on their basking side you need(105f!). I actually didn't need a heater for Wally while he was in his 2 gallon temp home because he was next to the dragon. However now at 4 gallons and away from the dragon he needs the heater for when the lights are off. Just make sure that he has at least 1 gallon in there. The more the better but at least he is happy


 @Agent13 Yep! I have a beardie and his tank is kept at a constant 108F basking spot! And a leopard gecko with an 85 basking spot! It gets warm if I dont keep the bedroom door open. Thanks for your nice comment. I'll try and get him a larger tank soon.


----------



## Tonksy (Apr 6, 2013)

BlueBettaSplendensLover said:


> Thanks @Tonksy and everyone else. I apreciate all of your reply's. I'll probably get him a 3 gallon in a couple months. Do any of you recommend a certain type of tank?


I personally love the look of glass tanks... there's a 2-ish gallon one at Petsmart for $15 (comes with a hood, but you'll have to leave it open a crack since it's all glass. no way for oxygen to get through) and then the 5.5 starter at Petsmart from $25 to $30 which I personally love.  There are pretty nifty Critter Keepers that I've seen people do some awesome things with and then other people do really well with bow tanks and acrylic. It all comes down to personal taste really :lol: 
For me, I would recommend the 5.5 gallon JUST because I have 4 of them and they're amazing (though I get mixed results with the filter. Some of them I use and need to baffle, some I have stored away.)


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Depends on what you prefer and where you will keep him. What is good for my daughters room isn't a good match for my room. And yay for dragon/fish keepers! Any questions you have for food suppliers or anything dragon related PERIOD ..I know it so pm me! As for your Betta buddy I'd say if upgrading see whats on sale when you're ready then ask here. I've really been shocked by how well the fluval ones work. However my daughter has a marineland 4g that is Wally's happy home and works well in her room and was very cheap! Lord do I know you already are emptying your wallet to your lizard friends lol!!


----------



## BlueBettaSplendensLover (Apr 25, 2013)

*scary*



isochronism said:


> In regards to the plastic plants, you can be surprised what can easily damage fins. My BIG boy (VT) had Najas Grass in his tank, which came to me as a tiny piece in with shrimp. It grows like crazy, self roots, etc. He loved to swim around and through it. Even tho I would trim it often, I luckily caught sight of him with his tail caught... and he could not get to the surface. Gave us both a scare!!! His tail got torn up. Najas was removed immediately and his tail healed in a day or two. Whew!!!


 I'm glad he is ok! That must've been really stinking scary!


----------



## BlueBettaSplendensLover (Apr 25, 2013)

*Thanks!*



Agent13 said:


> Depends on what you prefer and where you will keep him. What is good for my daughters room isn't a good match for my room. And yay for dragon/fish keepers! Any questions you have for food suppliers or anything dragon related PERIOD ..I know it so pm me! As for your Betta buddy I'd say if upgrading see whats on sale when you're ready then ask here. I've really been shocked by how well the fluval ones work. However my daughter has a marineland 4g that is Wally's happy home and works well in her room and was very cheap! Lord do I know you already are emptying your wallet to your lizard friends lol!!


 Dragons are definitely my kinda topic. I am a pro at dragon care lol. I've owned lizards for years now, while just about a year ago was when I became a fish enthusiest. I am very knowledgable about fish too, but I still love to get advice from other betta keepers. Thanks for the help!  :-D


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Do you have a thermometer for his water?


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

maybe off subject... but if she has a dragon she likely has a infrared temp gun and knows the temp of her carpet, her neck, the windowsills and the hands temps of random people lol.. Shocked if she doesn't have an accurate gage for her tank.


----------



## nyrothebettalover (Mar 19, 2014)

awesome tank. Would get rid of the plastic plants because they cause fin damage and hurt the fish just be careful


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

nyrothebettalover said:


> awesome tank. Would get rid of the plastic plants because they cause fin damage and hurt the fish just be careful


Oh wow, this is an old thread. Be sure to look at the dates of threads nyro before posting. Usually we don't condone digging up old threads unless necessary  all is well though ^_^


----------

